
Google has canceled Google I/O 2020 due to Covid-19 - cameronbrown
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/20/21188669/google-i-o-canceled-2020-coronavirus-pandemic
======
FreakyT
I'm surprised they had to cancel, given that they had already announced the
move to an online-only conference. Perhaps they didn't have enough time to get
the remote sessions prepared in time.

That said, I'm looking forward to Apple's online WWDC, and hope that it
doesn't meet a similar fate!

[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc20/](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc20/)

------
koolba
At this point I’d consider it major news if an in person conference is _not_
canceled.

~~~
cklemming
Google announced earlier this month that they would cancel the physical event
and make it an online-only experience. Now they've decided to scrap that also.

~~~
KMnO4
That’s exactly what Google does best.

~~~
adtac
Care for the health of their speakers?

~~~
judge2020
Canceling things

------
tmpynews
Makes sense. Their employees are also working from home. If they do the
conference online then it will require the employees to coordinate and meet,
which is not desired. Cancelling is the right thing to do.

------
buboard
the entire year 2020 is cancelled in general

------
BubRoss
It's a giant commercial, who cares if it's cancelled?

------
lern_too_spel
Not surprised. Google I/O keynotes for the last 10 years have been showcases
of half-baked hacks that won't launch until a year later if at all. With
everyone working from home, they can't even get convincing hacks ready.

~~~
tmpz22
Hey man don't forget about Google Stadia! It was a fully featured and complete
product when it released last year!

